# Creosote logs: Do they really work?



## James02 (Sep 9, 2011)

As the new guy, don't beat me up.....But, any thoughts on using CSL's...good, bad, indifferent?


----------



## Pagey (Sep 9, 2011)

These logs bascially contain a chemical compound designed to turn Stage 3 creosote into something more brittle and brushable.  They have their place, if you have a lot of buildup, but they are not a substitute for dry wood, proper burning habits, and proper manual flue cleanings.  No beating up here, BTW.   ;-)


----------



## James02 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been reading and noticed that most wood deliveries are green, so I'm concerned.  My buddy suggested a log here and there.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 9, 2011)

Testing has been done on the things and they do the same thing that stuff like Anti-Creo-Soot does. Once. While a bottle of ACS will last you a whole season or more for less. As said above, since I installed EPA stoves, started burning properly dried wood and keep temps up I haven't ever needed or used the stuff again.

Nice looking fire wagon.


----------



## cmonSTART (Sep 9, 2011)

If your chimney is already clean and your simply worried about preventing accumulation (aside from proper burning and dry wood) try TSR spray as directed on the label.  It's more of a preventative product whereas the log is best at combating accumulation which is already present.  (Note:  The chimney will still need to be swept after the log is used.)  Use the spray (or powder) as directed on the label if you're worried about future accumulation.  

Nothing will substitute for properly seasoned wood though.  If you're worried about your wood try to mix in some old pallet chunks (untreated) or other similarly super dry wood to help.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 9, 2011)

+1 to Pagey, BrotherBart and C'monStart . . . never used the stuff myself . . . but if you are concerned about burning semi-seasoned wood you could go with them, buy the powder or go with the spray . . . personally I would simply save your money and do what Cmon suggested . . . mix in pallet wood or scrapwood to get the firebox hot faster and just keep an eye on the chimney through this first winter and sweep the chimney when needed. In my first year (heck, I still do this) I swept the chimney religiously every month since I was burning semi-seasoned wood and there were no issues.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, almost forgot . . . guessing I'm talking to a fellow brother here . . . some of our guys are heading your way as I write this.


----------



## James02 (Sep 9, 2011)

It will be an honor to have them...I'm sure they'll get nothing but the best treatment.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 9, 2011)

James02 said:
			
		

> It will be an honor to have them...I'm sure they'll get nothing but the best treatment.



Remind me sometime to tell you about coming down to the FDNY memorial ceremony . . . first and only time to New York City . . . never did any of the sight seeing . . . but it is truly one of the most memorable and moving experiences I have ever had anywhere.


----------



## James02 (Sep 9, 2011)

Too bad, you could have had your toes nibbled by a subway rat....TRUE story in today's rags. :vampire:  :vampire:  :vampire:  :snake:  :snake:  :snake: :vampire:  :vampire:


----------



## NordicSplitter (Jan 22, 2012)

Creosote logs: Do they really work?    Anyone ever use these and what has been your experience? Thanks as always guys.


----------



## pen (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll say that I don't believe they hurt.  Especially for someone who has glazed creosote and is trying to dry it out so it is possible to sweep it from the chimney.  They do not however replace an actual cleaning IMO.

Here are a few links that may interest you.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/81221/

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/78621/

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/43377/

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/28414/

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/21486/

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/13402/


pen


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 23, 2012)

pen said:
			
		

> I'll say that I don't believe they hurt.  Especially for someone who has glazed creosote and is trying to dry it out so it is possible to sweep it from the chimney.  *They do not however replace an actual cleaning *IMO.
> 
> Here are a few links that may interest you.
> 
> ...



The fact that they don't replace a regular cleaning just isn't your personal opinion . . . this morning while watching the news I caught the ad and in small lettering it actually states that they do not replace regular cleaning or something to that effect.


----------

